

Event Confirmed: Apple can’t count. - jarederondu
http://blog.jarederondu.com/iphone-event-confirmed-apple-cant-count

======
antonioevans
They are releasing iPhone 5. The branding is iPhone 5. Not the version number.

------
johnlensonni
I have no idea what you are on about with the clock. It's a deformed clock?
Wat?

------
Kluny
Maybe you're thinking way too hard about this.

